# Sealing Wood?



## Freightliner (Jul 30, 2016)

I wanna run a loop of track along the ceiling of the RV. I'm wondering about sealing wood or a good substitute. It'll be humid in there as its in Florida.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

What about using plastic or aluminum to build the framework? And you could use plexiglass for the surface area (which could allow for some nice see-through areas since you'll be looking up at the train). Not quite as cheap as wood, but you wouldn't have to worry about it swelling.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

How about engineered wood decking? It is dimensionally stable. Expensive, though.


----------

